# Chrysler Town and Country Reliability



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I know Chrysler doesn't have a great reputation for reliability but sometimes one model is better than another. Anyone have an opinion on this vehicle. Thinking of buying a 2005 with 145k miles for $2300. Owner says everything is working perfectly. Obviously I would check it out/test drive it then take it to a mechanic before buying but assuming he's right any opinions on this minivan? Is it likely to break all the time? PS this would be a secondary/UberXL vehicle for me not my only vehicle.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Can you Uber in a 2005 in your market?


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes. It's a 15 year age limit in my area.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

EaglesFan said:


> Yes. It's a 15 year age limit in my area.


I mean, if you want to just be a one year wonder like the Eagles, this would be appropriate. Jokes asside, I would try to get a few more years newer in case you may want to push those miles to 300k+


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> Yes. It's a 15 year age limit in my area.


It's near expiration in your market, so I would probably pass.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Don’t do it. It’s the most problematic car in the whole car market next to the Dodge Grand Caravan which is essentially the same car. Everything you can think of will break down, including things you’ve never heard of. Then you will replace said parts again in 3 months, again and again and again. To the point where your car will be parked at the mechanic shop at least once a week every week. At 145k that car is dead, they start giving out at 100k or sooner. The transmission and engine will give out, tons of electrical problems, check engine light always on, shorts in wiring, axle mounts need replacing every 3 months. It’s a disaster. If you do end up buying it you’ll remember my post and eat yourself up. Don’t do it you’ll regret it 100%. 

If you absolutely need to buy a minivan don’t hesitate to pay twice as much for a Toyota Sienna, you’ll save thousands in the long run and a lot of headache. Even if he offers it for free, that car will kill your will to live.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Even if he offers it for free, that car will kill your will to live.


He can use it to live in a van down by the river.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

A few more things. Everything in the interior is made of plastic. The foam under the seats starts to erode, leaving a hard seat. Like sitting on a piece of plywood. The hand rests next to it break easily and are almost impossible to find from a junkyard. The plastic parts attached underneath the seats will break away. The driver console controlling the windows and locks break off easily (as in whoops there goes that switch that controls the rear pax window, just breaks off in your hand lol). It’s positioned so poorly that whenever it rains all the rain will get Inside the window/lock controls and you’ll have to replace the whole mechanism. Or keep your windows closed the whole time not to let any drops of rain in. Also notorious for its radiator problems. It’s the car from hell.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool thanks for the warning AuxCordTherapy. I was thinking of getting this one cause it has the power doors and stow and go seating would be handy and I don't see too many Sienna's up for sale. But like you say I don't want to buy it and have the transmission go out 2k miles later.

For everyone saying don't get a 2005 cause it will age out let me explain my situation. I have a 2005 Sonata with 140k miles. While it doesn't break down everyday it's unreliable enough that I'd like to have a back up vehicle for when it has problems and since you can get better rates for XL and since I already have an X vehicle I'm basically looking for the cheapest thing that I can use that won't cost me a fortune in maintenance. I'm only planning to do uber/lyft for another 2 years tops so the fact that it ages out on either Dec 31 2019 or Dec 31 2020 (I think 2020) doesn't bother me. And if I'm only paying around 2k I figure it only needs to be reliable for 15-20k miles to get my money's worth. And if it's still running when I'm done with it I could sell it and recoup part of my money anyways.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

“For the past few months this vehicle has been sitting on my driveway while I continue to make payment on the worst quality Automobile that I have ever owned in the past 65 years. Chrysler Motors is a disgrace to the Auto Industry.”

“Have had an 2011 Chrysler Town and Country for a little over a year and a half, and has been to the shop 4 times. With the 4th visit today. I’ve had the flex plate replaced 3 months after getting the van. And the fuel pump a few months after that. I’ve had the alternator replaced just a few months ago today (5-25-2018). And now car not starting again. Car dealer isn’t even trying to help or care much about it. This is the worst van experience I’ve ever had and I’m very disappointed. Never will I get an Chrysler T/C or have any of my family or friends buy one.”

“I like that the Town and Country fits my whole family inside. It has been helpful in transporting my family. I like the stow and go seating for the ease of use and the extra storage it provides. I also like the automatic doors when they work. However, there have been more repairs to do than I would like and it does not really have room or supports (latch) for the car seat installations I would like. We have had problem after problem with electrical and doors in the car. I would probably not buy another Town and Country.”

“In just a few months this car almost kill me and my family, one wheel jump off the car while I was driving! Both of the front power windows stop working for the same failure within two months of separations. This car come with the TIPM damage from the factory and it shares the same part with the Pacifica. It makes your starter get burned. I have to change it two times!! Worst car I ever had.”

“We bought 2013 T&C one year ago with 35000 miles on it. We bought it used, certified by Chrysler. Two months ago the minivan stopped running on freeway. Fortunately, I could pull the car to the side and call tow truck. I was unable to start the car. It turned out to be a complete transmission failure. The car was taken to the dealership. A re-manufactured transmission was ordered from the company. We got the car back in 2 weeks.”

“While driving the vehicle, always under 40mph, the traction control light comes on, I lose power steering, the engine shuts down, all lights and radio is down. So far I have been able to put it in neutral and restart. This morning I hit a curb going around the roundabout taking my kids to school. This has been going on over a year. It doesn't matter if it's cold or hot, raining or sunny. It will go a month with nothing and then in one day it will die 6 times.”

“Traded in a Honda Odyssey for a 2013 Chrysler Town & Country. Big mistake. The transmission bangs when going from reverse to drive. Not all the time but when it sits. It is metal to metal. It seems that the electrical sensor is delaying the action. Chrysler examined it and states no issues but tells me that it may continue to make this noise. It also jumped in neutral and twice this week would not go into reverse. Chrysler does not see any problems. Perhaps they aren't looking hard enough. One jump actually caused damage by moving the bumper against a brick wall. This does not appear to be safe.”

“In July of 2012 I purchased a certified Chrysler Town and Country Touring. Shortly after I was having trouble starting. Sometimes it will start immediately and sometimes it takes 10 to 30 minutes. It has been in and out of the shop since. I haven't had the van for more than 3 months straight since purchased. It's had 2 starters put in, a crank shaft and sensor. None of which worked. I drive it in or have it towed and I get a call that it's fixed and the same thing happens all over again. Then I was told it needed a tipm that didn't exist. He said Chrysler hasn't manufactured the part needed.”

“Engine runs so rough it shakes car Starter lags and turns over 6-8 times randomly and feels like it's not going to start. Power steering had to have bearing replaced after 3 months, brakes slip when we stop, and auto open for doors randomly do not work. Had it into shop 10 times. They fixed power steering but nothing else.”

“I purchased a Chrysler Town and Country spring 2015. August 4, 2015 the Town and Country turned off in the middle of driving it on a high traffic road and I had to turn it off and restart. When I would hit the gas pedal it started rolling in reverse. I had to have it towed to the dealership. Two weeks prior a light came on the dash and was serviced and I was told it was a electronic issue probably due to my gas cap not being tight enough. Car was returned to me and within an hour of driving from dealership light came back on then the transmission failed in the middle of the road. Luckily I avoided two major car accidents. The dealer said it had transmission problems. It is currently at dealership and I am fighting Chrysler to get out of my lease agreement. I filed a complaint and I have a case number. Currently waiting to speak to a case manager. I will never drive this car again! Chrysler is putting people's lives at risk if they don't recall these vehicles!”

“I was given a 2005 Chrysler town and country by my grandparents. Since they gave me the van, here are the problems I've had. The engine almost blew up...

The van was heating up so badly that the engine was close to exploding. I took it to a shop and they checked my radiator and it was completely rusted and not holding coolant. Two weeks after getting the radiator replaced, the van continued to leak coolant and overheat. I had to then replace the water pump. This cost about $700.”

“First no start. $3500 later replacing the electrical harness TIPM and 2 batteries, 3 starters, 4 cap positioning sensors. 2 weeks later it's down again with my RPM between 3-5 k. And no power.”

“I bought my 2010 car new. In 2013 my troubles began. Car stalls below 25 mph, engine light comes on, won't start randomly. Have had it serviced numerous times. No "code" registers. Chrysler says they don't have time to drive my car around to make it stall and they can't fix a problem they don't see. I'll never buy another Chrysler!”


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

EaglesFan said:


> I know Chrysler doesn't have a great reputation for reliability but sometimes one model is better than another. Anyone have an opinion on this vehicle. Thinking of buying a 2005 with 145k miles for $2300. Owner says everything is working perfectly. Obviously I would check it out/test drive it then take it to a mechanic before buying but assuming he's right any opinions on this minivan? Is it likely to break all the time? PS this would be a secondary/UberXL vehicle for me not my only vehicle.


I had to finally get rid of my Town and Country. But I had a 2010 Town & Country Touring Edition. Between mounts going out, transmission issues, electrical issues including the door randomly opening while on the freeway, I am done.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've owned a few Chryslers. Never again.

Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey. Get something 08-10. I would lean towards the Toyota.

But think about this. A minivan will cost you in gas. You can get a Camry, cheap, super reliable, and spend half in gas. Will XL really make enough to offset the fuel and extra initial expense of a van vs sedan?


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys for the replies. I think I'll hold off on buying a Town and Country after hearing your horror stories. Also Uber announced they're bringing new surge to my city but haven't implemented it yet. So I think I'll see WTF that is and how it affects my driving before buying any XL vehicle.



henrygates said:


> But think about this. A minivan will cost you in gas. You can get a Camry, cheap, super reliable, and spend half in gas. Will XL really make enough to offset the fuel and extra initial expense of a van vs sedan?


I mostly drive Friday Saturday night and live near the airport. I also already have a sedan so those times when I'm not likely to get an XL ride I can drive that.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> He can use it to live in a van down by the river.


I literally just had to watch all the Matt Foley videos. RIP. Chris Farley. One of the greatest.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a 2004 Town/Country with 210,000 miles on it. It’s the base model without all the bells/whistles. No power doors etc... Bought it new. It’s been a surprisingly reliable car. I would take a sienna or odyssey any day over the Chrysler but not for the price difference. The book value on mine is around $400 so it’s fully depreciated....lol. I Uber with it occasionally on weekends for big events or at the Jersey Shore (where the base fares are much higher) to get into the XL category. XL is king down the shore and most all the rides are short. It’s perfect for that but I wouldn’t want to use it everyday ubering. When this one finally goes I’m going to find another cheap $1,000 XL vehicle (preferably minivan) for the same purpose. They pay for themselves in a couple weekends down the shore.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> I have a 2004 Town/Country with 210,000 miles on it. It's the base model without all the bells/whistles. No power doors etc... Bought it new. It's been a surprisingly reliable car. I would take a sienna or odyssey any day over the Chrysler but not for the price difference. The book value on mine is around $400 so it's fully depreciated....lol. I Uber with it occasionally on weekends for big events or at the Jersey Shore (where the base fares are much higher) to get into the XL category. XL is king down the shore and most all the rides are short. It's perfect for that but I wouldn't want to use it everyday ubering. When this one finally goes I'm going to find another cheap $1,000 XL vehicle (preferably minivan) for the same purpose. They pay for themselves in a couple weekends down the shore.


Pics of said $400 van! I saw a 2005 T&C with 230k, rusty panels and a trashed interior for $1,200. I think your van is worth more than you think. Decent vans start at $4k (that have like, carpet).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Asking opinions on car reliability is like asking if blonds or brunettes are better. You'll get horror storys or perfection storys on either.

*My qualifications for a desirable work vehicle are mostly based on the Engine/transmission family. I pull up prices for used engines and transmissions. *Cars that have $500 used engines will last longer than $2000. Simple supply and demand. The $500 engines they can't sell because no one needs them! And in the unlikely case the engine blows, the replacement is cheap!

Ive worked on a few minivans 05 and older. Gm dodge kia/hyndia nissian ford honda. Out of all of those I would say there is NO good mini van. Even the Honda, who says the ATF is "lifetime" fluid. Yep. Lifetime of the transmission.

I would consider the 2001-2007 round body caravans as average reliability. Not that hard to work on at least. Definatly better than the GM and windstar vans. If it were a car, I would classify it as "unacceptible" reliability. The 3.3 engine would be preferred. 3.8 engine not as durable. Odyssey of similar year will beat it, if the trans is maintained. Seinna, I have no experience, but all I read about is the auto doors break, but I dont consider that a dealbreaker.

Box body caravans at least look somewhat modern. 2011+ gets the Pentastar engine, which appears to be an engine capable of 300,000+ miles.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Great web site for researching reliability of used car models:

http://www.dashboard-light.com/


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

2012 T&C 281,600+ miles. Purchased three years ago with 48k miles.

Everything works.

Last of approximately 30 I used as taxis.

No more problems than the Crown Victorias.

2005? No. Get at least a 2008, first year of the "square" body style.

You want power sliding doors, Stow 'N Go seats and rear AC.


----------

